# the big diet



## staceyc (Jun 7, 2014)

after watching the diabetes program the other night it has scared me abit  a good thing though as im on glicazide and metformin . the glicazide made me put weight on though I don't feel as hungry on it.    before this program I was still eating what I like.
I have decided to cut out all the junk completely my problem is evenings especially if my hubby is at work . any good snacking ideas. 

at the minute I have toast for breakfast (fills me up for longer ) sandwich and fruit for dinner then tea.   
i am really determined to do this this time any help would be great i need to loose 5st 
thanks stacey


----------



## stephknits (Jun 7, 2014)

Fantastic decision!  Some snack ideas, you could go with making your own popcorn, still Darby, but low calorie wise and feels like a treat to me.  I eat a lot of Greek yogurt, full fat variety, not sure about calories, but again, feels like a proper treat.  I buy the 90 percent chocolate and take ages over eating one square and that helps.  I'm sure everyone on the weight loss thread have loads of fantastic ideas
Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------

